# Checked Baggage on City of New Orleans



## ctrunfree (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi people

Can I just clarify a couple of things about checked baggage? We're on the CONO from New Orleans to Memphis on Monday.

Where do we go to check the bags in, and how long before the train departs do we need to do this? And do we need to make sure they come off the train at Memphis, or should this happen as a matter of course?

Many thanks


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Mar 24, 2016)

In New Orleans, you check your bags in at the Amtrak ticket counter. Not hard to find at all. The bag will come off the baggage car and be taken inside the station in Memphis for you to claim. I have never de-trained in Memphis so not sure of the exact procedure to claim your baggage.

I will be boarding the CONO on Tuesday afternoon in New Orleans bound for Chicago and then Seattle on the Empire Builder.


----------



## Eric S (Mar 25, 2016)

I've checked bags to Memphis once or twice and as I recall the baggage was not actually taken into the station, but was distributed to passengers outside the station entrance directly off the baggage cart. (But again, that's only based on a couple of examples, and those could be the exception. Regardless, once you detrain in Memphis and are on the platform you should be able to see the baggage being unloaded from the baggage car to the baggage cart and then just sort of follow the cart wherever it is taken.)


----------



## BCL (Mar 25, 2016)

Eric S said:


> I've checked bags to Memphis once or twice and as I recall the baggage was not actually taken into the station, but was distributed to passengers outside the station entrance directly off the baggage cart. (But again, that's only based on a couple of examples, and those could be the exception. Regardless, once you detrain in Memphis and are on the platform you should be able to see the baggage being unloaded from the baggage car to the baggage cart and then just sort of follow the cart wherever it is taken.)


That's typical. However, if baggage goes unclaimed, it should go to the baggage room to be claimed later.


----------



## ctrunfree (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks people, I won't worry about having to get our bags off at Memphis. One other question-do you get given a route map for the journey on the train, or should I print one off before we get on board?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 27, 2016)

ctrunfree said:


> Thanks people, I won't worry about having to get our bags off at Memphis. One other question-do you get given a route map for the journey on the train, or should I print one off before we get on board?


There may or may not be one available on the train, so it might be a good idea to print it.


----------

